# Reliant 14" Band Saw



## bberchin (Nov 25, 2012)

I think I'm going to buy this Reliant 14" band saw for $250. Is this a good deal? Seems like a good buy to me. Any thoughts?


----------



## Matt tennessen (Jan 23, 2011)

Seems overpriced to me. That was a store-brand bandsaw that looks very similar to the one Harbor Freight used to sell. I've never used it myself but depending on your needs it could perform (or be made to perform) well, but not at that price. It probably sold close to that new. You could find a serviceable used delta, jet, grizzly, etc for near that price.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm with Matt, waaaaay overpriced! I had one for a few years and it performed ok but I got it for 75 bucks.


----------



## bberchin (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks- I'll see if I can talk him down. He's going to deliver it to me, which helps quite a bit so I'm going to offer him $150.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

fair deal at $150. not great but not bad. get a good lennox blade from iturra (no timberwolf blades for a lower end saw like that if you want any kind of performance) and it should prove to be quite serviceable.


----------



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

toolguy1000 said:


> fair deal at $150. not great but not bad. get a good lennox blade from iturra (no timberwolf blades for a lower end saw like that if you want any kind of performance) and it should prove to be quite serviceable.


I'm just starting to think about a band saw, and trying to learn as much from the forums here as I can - can you explain why the "no timberwolf blades"?

Thanks!
Harry


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

hboswell said:


> I'm just starting to think about a band saw, and trying to learn as much from the forums here as I can - can you explain why the "no timberwolf blades"?
> 
> Thanks!
> Harry


I'm with Harry. Buying a bandsaw soon...what's the deal with blades?


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I had that same saw years ago. Not that good of a saw. Get it tuned right and it may be ok at $150 but no more. 

Red


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

hboswell said:


> I'm just starting to think about a band saw, and trying to learn as much from the forums here as I can - can you explain why the "no timberwolf blades"?
> 
> Thanks!
> Harry





bigg081 said:


> I'm with Harry. Buying a bandsaw soon...what's the deal with blades?


the blade loping in this video was caused by a defective weld on a TW blade. and 4 brand new blades had the same issue:






being new blades, i spent two months looking for something wrong with the saw to cause that blade loping because they were brand new blades that had never cut anything. turns out it was the blade. here's the same saw with a lennox blade from iturra:











with the TW blade, you couldn't keep the nickel on the table with crazy glue!


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looks like a pretty good and decent band saw but I think $250 is not legit.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$150 is reasonable. $250 is too much for what it is.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Reliant was a house brand of stationary power tools sold by Woodworker's Warehouse. WW went out of business 2000's. They had retail stores and a fairly large mail order business.

Their power tools were clones of other manufacturers made primarily in Tiawan by the same manufacturers that made tools under other house brand names. They were all basically identical. No better or worse than others. All were basically low quality tools but many folks got good use out of them. 

Buying parts could be a problem but many of the Reliant tools were--and probably still are--to the current line of Harbor Freight tools.


----------

